# Estonian:kas Raplas lumi maas?



## Setwale_Charm

Tere!!
Is this a legitimate construction:_kas Raplas lumi maas?_ Because I would normally think, it should be: Kas Raplas on lumi maas... Is it just a point of colloquialism or a mistake?


----------



## urizon9

Tere!! Yes,Charm,I'm thinking exactly in the same way- it should be a mistake.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, it was written by a native speaker, so I thought it might be a colloquial way of putting things.


----------



## urizon9

Well,I know native speakers here in Estonia who can't say correctly more than three words. I suppose you could call it"a colloquial way of putting things." But..let's wait for a native.


----------



## astlanda

It's slang. Influenced by Russian. Or it may be a poetic ellipse.
WWW is full of native speakers who can't put together a full sentence in any language.
Let us say it is almost perfect Tallinese. You can make it worse:
Raplas lumi maas?
On Raplas lumi maas?
...
or the worst:
On ka Raplas lumi maas? (It is horrible, but I can imagine somebody saying that.)


----------

